# Question about a blue tick/ Catahoula?



## Boarhunter18 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has ever had a blue tick/ Catahoula cross and if so how it turned out.  My  buddy has a 8mth old puppy and the dad and mom are both silent dogs and jam up dogs and I was wondering if anyone thought if this cross barks on track or if there was a good chance that it would. I'm looking for a silent mouth dog would a real good nose and does anyone think this would be a gritty dog. Thanks


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 8, 2011)

If dam and sire are both silent and both good dogs, your odds go way up. Now you'll just have to try him.


----------



## MrBull (Feb 8, 2011)

The grittiness just depends on the dog. Ive seen dogs that will get cut down and still try to catch while his brother/sister stays 4' from the hog and bays without wanting to put any mouth on him.


----------



## Broadhead12 (Feb 8, 2011)

roperdoc said:


> If dam and sire are both silent and both good dogs, your odds go way up. Now you'll just have to try him.



x2. it just depends on the dam and sire firstly and the actual pup secondly. it would still be a hound/cur cross you will more than likely have some open, some gritty, some silent, some not gritty. i love plott/catahoula crosses but it works just the same. for your best chance you just have to find a dam and sire with the same good traits and remember any unliked traits will show somewhere in pups. i am only a started dog myself but this is some of what i have learned and hope it helps you.


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank You everyone for the info, I might get the dog and try it out and if it turns and but opens on track and I will be giving the dog away if anyone likes a open mouth dog. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## willy57 (Feb 12, 2011)

*bluetickxcatahoula*



Boarhunter18 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever had a blue tick/ Catahoula cross and if so how it turned out.  My  buddy has a 8mth old puppy and the dad and mom are both silent dogs and jam up dogs and I was wondering if anyone thought if this cross barks on track or if there was a good chance that it would. I'm looking for a silent mouth dog would a real good nose and does anyone think this would be a gritty dog. Thanks



yes they make very good hogdogs and most will b gritty and some bark on track some dont,they r usually long range and hunt hard dont want to quit so do have a tracking coller on its neck good luck.


----------

